# Peanut Butter Past Best Before Date



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

How long can it keep after its BB date before it starts tasting rancid or stale?

We just ate one that was dated Feb 2017, and I couldn't taste any difference....so that's about 3 months after its BB date.


Note: we just lost Skippy in Canada, so thinking of buying lots state-side.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Lots of variables, such as has it been opened & temperature stored. My experience is many foods can go well past their sell by or use by date. I think they have to assume worst case scenario of someone maybe storing it outside. I'm using some really nice olive oil that is a year past its date and it is still very nice. It is stored in a dark kitchen cabinet in an air conditioned home. I've never had peanut butter get old cause I eat too much of it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the oils & fat content is what kills peanut butter and nuts in general .... that expire date has absolutely nothing to do with food actually going bad - they are expiring bottles of water for God's sake ....

you have a good 4-5 years on even the cheap cheap PB - it's best to have it as a pantry rotate item - store dehydrated PB for the long term .....


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

As mentioned, on all products the best by date is a guess and assumes not the ideal storing methods. As mentioned since fat and oil is involved I wouldn't push the best by date by too much. Dehydrated peanut butter is something I never considered, and if they are proven to store well and easy to use I think that is an awesome prep item. But most Americans eat enough peanut butter that I think rotating it can work.

Regarding the Skippy's brand, so what if it is not available in Canada, isn't there other brands just as comparable? I think peanut butter is one of the food items where there are always copy cats. Come to think of it, the peanut butter I buy is from Canada. Something called "O Organics".

Peanut butter,
very caloric dense
high in fat content(lots of prepper have enough carbohydrates but lack fat and protein I believe)
most people like it or at least can tolerate it
stores well straight from the store, avoid heat and sun light
price per calorie is low
Even if it is from GMO peanuts I think it is fairly healthy, at least the ingredients are basic peanuts and maybe some salt. Some have hydrogenated oil fyi.


----------

